# Renegade X at Covington Pike



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's a quick clip of me Sunday at Covington Pike Bottoms...I know the video was taken wrong. My buddy's daughter got a new camera phone.lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

man that looks like fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow.......... :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like an iphone vid.

that was sweet.. from the drop in to the 2 wheels across. that bike had some power!


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice Renegade...I want one


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

She sure is strong...Nice man.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

you ride that thing like a rented mule


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Makes me wish I would have got a renny Haha


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

It walks on water too? Rennys are bad bone they bone.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

thats a badazz renny man :bigok:


----------



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks...the bike is far from stock. Might see it around this racing season!?!


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

:bigeyes::yikes:


----------

